# LIS Robot



## modelnutz (Sep 21, 2009)

Question, does anyone make/sell a Robot in the same scale as the J2 ?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

No kit really but if you can get one of the Johnny Lightning die cast Robots they are quite nice and are about the right size. IMHO they are better detailed than the larger Moebius 1/24 scale Robot.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

There will be a robot in with the Chariot/Pod kit that will be out later this year in matching scale. I'll see what I can do about something for the robot as a separate piece.


----------



## jeffking45 (Aug 31, 2008)

*1/32 scale b9*

will the robot be 100% accurate?


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

modelnutz said:


> Question, does anyone make/sell a Robot in the same scale as the J2 ?


Crow's Nest is developing a set of Robinson figures for the J-2. I THINK a robot is included. They do very nice work.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

jeffking45 said:


> will the robot be 100% accurate?


No model or figure is 100% "accurate" so thats sort of a moot question. Im sure he will look like the LiS Robot... but there are always molding, design, tooling limitations and considerations.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Moebius said:


> There will be a robot in with the Chariot/Pod kit that will be out later this year in matching scale. I'll see what I can do about something for the robot as a separate piece.


That would be great. And nice to see that, as you guys told (warned) us, you are still hanging out there monitoring the board. I just picked up the Eye Gone Wild and from the guys note who built it another great kit. And of course I will be buying the small robot/chariot/pod kit when they are released. Amazing company Frank.


----------



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

I have the old Lunar Models Robinson Family that included the Robot. I didn't like the Robot so I used all their parts and sculpted my own Robot's body. It is the worst Resin kit I ever bought from them, but it works. They are molded from the Switch N Go Playset (family only) that came out from Mattel in the 60's. You can still get them on E-bay sometimes. Lots of little pin holes to fill. Mine came with no Judy Robinson's Pony tail. lol


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The Lunar figures were much smaller than the Switch N Go figs they were copied or scaled down from. I have/had the same set. They worked out to be about 1/40 or 1/48 scale despite the given 1/35/32 scale on the box.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Are these the same figures that Lunar Models did...

60s-Space-Explorers-from-Python-Press

http://www.culttvmanshop.com/60s-Space-Explorers-from-Python-Press_p_1142.html

Steve currently is Out of Stock on these but I was wondering if they were the same and in the proper scale to the Moebius J2.

MMM


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Moebius said:


> There will be a robot in with the Chariot/Pod kit that will be out later this year in matching scale. I'll see what I can do about something for the robot as a separate piece.


I will wait for the Moebius Robot, I'm sure I will not be disappointed!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Moebius said:


> There will be a robot in with the Chariot/Pod kit that will be out later this year in matching scale. I'll see what I can do about something for the robot as a separate piece.


My head just flew off my body and got stuck in the ceiling! Thanks, Moebius!!!!!

:woohoo:


*Back Flip-Back-Flip*


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I'd read a rumor on another forum that Moebius was planning to produce Chariot and Space Pod kits in scale with the Jupiter 2, but it's good to hear it "from the horse's mouth", so-to-speak. I might just have to re-think that whole "I don't have enough room for the Jupiter 2" thing.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

MonsterModelMan said:


> Are these the same figures that Lunar Models did...
> 
> 60s-Space-Explorers-from-Python-Press
> 
> ...


I don't know, but the Bloop looks like a gargoyle!


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

We announced it in Chicago in October, but we don't have a set price yet. A lot of dealers/distributors won't advertise until we have a set price. Kit will be resin/styrene/photoetch, so we're still working on the details. From what me and Dave have talked about, the robot will be all clear styrene as it will be shot in the same tool as the Chariot canopy. Hope we have more info soon!


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

rkoenn said:


> That would be great. And nice to see that, as you guys told (warned) us, you are still hanging out there monitoring the board. I just picked up the Eye Gone Wild and from the guys note who built it another great kit. And of course I will be buying the small robot/chariot/pod kit when they are released. Amazing company Frank.


Yep, still here!


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Moebius said:


> Yep, still here!


Now... How come I feel like a teenager with Dad's car keys for the first time? 

--Henry


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Moebius said:


> We announced it in Chicago in October, but we don't have a set price yet. A lot of dealers/distributors won't advertise until we have a set price. Kit will be resin/styrene/photoetch, so we're still working on the details. From what me and Dave have talked about, the robot will be all clear styrene as it will be shot in the same tool as the Chariot canopy. Hope we have more info soon!


The news of the Chariot/Space Pod kit has been a very big plus for me and the news that a B9 will be in the set is just fantastic........:woohoo:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

MonsterModelMan said:


> Are these the same figures that Lunar Models did...
> 
> 60s-Space-Explorers-from-Python-Press
> 
> ...


The Switch N Go figures are advertized as being 1/30 to 1/32 scale, or 54mm to 60mm... about the size of toy soldiers. I had the Lunar figures and they were tiny. Instead of being roughly 2.5" in height they were about 1.5". The poses were not identical to the Switch N Go figures either. It seems they were based on them but not exact copies?


----------



## modelnutz (Sep 21, 2009)

Frank, how can you be so good to us ?

Are you really Santa Claus ? :thumbsup:


----------



## gareee (Jan 1, 1970)

Moebius said:


> We announced it in Chicago in October, but we don't have a set price yet. A lot of dealers/distributors won't advertise until we have a set price. Kit will be resin/styrene/photoetch, so we're still working on the details. From what me and Dave have talked about, the robot will be all clear styrene as it will be shot in the same tool as the Chariot canopy. Hope we have more info soon!


YAY! So with some simple paint and a cheap led light, we can be fully lit up!

THANKS MUCH!


----------



## Rl3058 (Aug 15, 2008)

http://www.culttvman2.com/dnn/Featu...l/SlideShow/mid/2328/ItemID/6063/Default.aspx


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

Yee-freakin'-HA! Moebius!! Can't wait to get that little set.... THANKS!!


----------

